# Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?



## bayernhoschi (24. März 2012)

Hallo ihr alle,
nachdem eine pn an Frank(__ Knoblauchkröte) mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat und ich im Lexikon etwas fand was mir nicht wirklich weiterhilft habe ich nun beschlossen meine Frage hier zum Besten zu geben.

Also:
Im Lexikon stand das die Afterregion der mänl. Goldfische Konkav ist,
die der weibl. ist Konvex.

Was bedeutet Konkav?

Was bedeutet Konvex?

Kann ich als "Laie" den Unterschied erkennen und ganz sicher sein?

Gilt das gleiche für Sarassa und __ Shubunkin?

Meine Fragerei hat durchaus einen Sinn, wir sind ja am planen für einen neuen Teich in dem Koi einziehen sollen.

Die Goldfische will ich abgeben, weil wie die Karnickel..... ihr wißt schon.

Meine herzallerliebste Frau(Die beste von allen-das muß ich schreiben, sie steht gerade hinter mir!)
besteht jedoch darauf zumindest von den Sarassa und Shubunkin einige zu behalten.

Wenn ich die Tiere jetzt geschlechtlich trennen kann, also nur mänl. oder weibl. wäre ich dazu durchaus bereit weil da wirklich Fische mit wunderschöner Zeichnung dabei sind

Ich bitte euch, meldet euch und rettet meine Ehe:beten

MfG
Ralph


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Kann ich als "Laie" den Unterschied erkennen und ganz sicher sein?
> 
> Gilt das gleiche für Sarassa und __ Shubunkin?



Hallo Ralph,
Nein 
Ja 

Relativ gut lässt sich das Geschlecht bald bei der Paarung beurteilen. Die Jungs jagen den Mädels nach.
Danach ist aber Eile geboten, da das ganze dann mit dem Nachwuchs im nächsten Jahr wieder von Vorne losgeht.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Also:
> Im Lexikon stand das die Afterregion der mänl. Goldfische Konkav ist,
> die der weibl. ist Konvex.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ralph,
wie man das zuverlässig an Fischen identifiziert, habe ich noch nicht untersucht....

Aber Konkav bedeutet "nach aussen gewölbt"
und Konvex bedeutet "nach innen gewölbt"

Du musst also mal genauer den Bereich betrachten, ob die Fische entsprechend den 
Popo mehr nach aussen oder mehr nach innen gewölbt haben.
Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand ein Foto zum Vergleich.


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Andreas,
selbst für einen Fachmann ist die Unterscheidung nicht einfach und keinesfalls immer treffsicher.

Die Mädels sollten aktuell schon etwas rundlicher (schwanger ) sein. Da reift schon die nächste Generation.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Das ging schnell mit den Antworten, danke schön:

Also "Pickel" oder "Delle"

Jetzt stellt euch mal folgendes Bild vor:
Der Ralph nimmt jeden einzelnden Fisch in die Hand und schaut sich seinen A.... an!

Ein Fest für die Nachbarn!!!

Ich befürchte es läuft daraus hinaus: alle Goldis weg und auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Die verbreiteten Tipps mit Sonnenbarschen oder Orfen zur Eindämmung scheinen ja auch nicht sicher zu Funktionieren?


> Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand ein Foto zum Vergleich.



Das wäre vieleicht hilfreich

MfG
Ralph


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Ralph,
ich denke du hast es gut erfasst. 
Bringe es nun noch schonend deiner Frau bei. 

Sie wird sich mit den neuen Koi sicher schnell anfreunden. Die sind mit erwas Geduld dann schnell handzahm.
Ich hatte auch mal schöne Goldfische, die schwimmen nun in einem anderen Teich und fühlen sich dort wohl.
Gelegentlich besuche ich Sie und der neue Besitzer ist glücklich damit. 

Alle anderen Versche sind bei mir fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Andreas,
> selbst für einen Fachmann ist die Unterscheidung nicht einfach und keinesfalls immer treffsicher.
> 
> Die Mädels sollten aktuell schon etwas rundlicher (schwanger ) sein. Da reift schon die nächste Generation.


Hallo Jörg,
Is schon klar... 
Ebenso schwierig dürfte es sein die Jungfische von letztem Jahr zu erwischen, da diese ja mitunter noch schwarz sind.

Wenn er die nicht erwischt, dann hat er auch bald wieder Spaß mit Goldies


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*



> ich denke du hast es gut erfasst.


Das denke ich auch!


> Ich hatte auch mal schöne Goldfische, die schwimmen nun in einem anderen Teich und fühlen sich dort wohl.
> Gelegentlich besuche ich Sie und der neue Besitzer ist glücklich damit.


Ich habe einen Freund der hat einen Teich von ca. 50 x 10 Meter bei einer Tiefe von bis zu 3 Metern, der freut sich schon jetzt auf meine Fischlis!


> Bringe es nun noch schonend deiner Frau bei.
> 
> Sie wird sich mit den neuen Koi sicher schnell anfreunden.



Wenn ich sehe wie ihre Augen leuchten wenn wir beim Koi-Händler unseres Vertrauens sind, dann denke ich das ich schon gewonnen habe.

Die Ehe scheint Bestand zu haben.

LG
Ralph


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Servus Ralph,
ich hatte auch schöne Goldfische aber es war die richtige Entscheidung *alle *umzusiedeln.
Der Teich hat deutlich an Ruhe gewonnen, da die Koi gemächlicher ihre Runden ziehen.
Das wuseln hat nachgelassen und auch die Angst es wird wieder Frühjahr. 

Lass dir aber von deinem Freund schriftlich bestätigen, dass er die Nachzuchten auch behält.
Sonst ist er möglicherweise nicht mehr lange ein Freund.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Ich kenne den Freund schon lange. Und da es ein Natur-Teich ist, mit Räubern(__ Hecht und co) mache ich mir da keine Sorgen das er Fische aussetzt die ihm zu viel werden.
Goldis als Lebendfutter hört sich gemein an, ist aber nun  mal so.

Seid mir nicht böse!

MfG
Ralph


----------



## nieselinho (24. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Zum Anfangspost - Tipp wie man sich konkav/konvex super merken kann:

"War das Mädchen brav, bleibt der Bauch konkav,
hatte das Mädchen ***, wird der Bauch konvex."

Den Spruch gab es während meiner Schulzeit in Physik, seitdem nie wieder vergessen


----------



## Annett (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Hallo Ralph.


bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Freund schon lange. Und da es ein Natur-Teich ist, mit Räubern(__ Hecht und co) mache ich mir da keine Sorgen das er Fische aussetzt die ihm zu viel werden.
> Goldis als Lebendfutter hört sich gemein an, ist aber nun  mal so.
> 
> Seid mir nicht böse!
> ...



Das Einsetzen in solch einen Naturteich ist aber für die Natur auch nicht ohne... dort gibt es sicherlich einen Amphibienbestand, der mit seinen natürlichen Feinden klar kommt. 
Der/die __ Hechte werden aber nicht alle Goldis erwischen und die fressen dann doch den Amphibiennachwuchs oder die Eier der Goldis gelangen durch __ Wasservögel in andere Gewässer.
So 100% glücklich wäre ich mit dieser Lösung nicht...

Vielleicht versuchst Du die Goldis über unseren Flohmarkt und Aushänge im Supermarkt JETZT schon an den Mann/Frau zu bringen? Bevor sich alle wieder in den Zoofachgeschäften für teuer Geld eindecken?!


----------



## katja (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

guten morgen allerseits 



> Bevor sich alle wieder in den Zoofachgeschäften für teuer Geld eindecken



genau dorthin konnte ich seinerzeit unseren nachwuchs abgeben, gegen zwei dosen futter


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Hallöchen ihr lieben,


> Das Einsetzen in solch einen Naturteich


Befürworte ich normalerweise auch nicht unbedingt.
In diesem Teich tummeln sich jedoch bereits sehr viele Goldfische, also bin ich in diesem Fall nicht ganz so streng.



> genau dorthin konnte ich seinerzeit unseren nachwuchs abgeben, gegen zwei dosen futter


War auch so ein Gedanke, jedoch winken die Geschäfte bei mir in der Gegend bei einer Stückzahl von ca. 40 überwiegend größerer Tiere ab.

Aber der Flohmarkt ist eine Sache die ich auf jeden Fall versuchen werde, auch am Gartenzaun hat mein Frauchen schon einen Zettel hingehängt.

Apropo Zoogeschäfte: 19,99 € für nen 12cm __ Shubunkin? Ich bin reich!!

viele Grüße, ich geh jetzt zum Teich Geldbetrag ausrechnen
Ralph


----------



## canis (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*

Hallo Annett



Annett schrieb:


> Das Einsetzen in solch einen Naturteich ist aber für die Natur auch nicht ohne... dort gibt es sicherlich einen Amphibienbestand, der mit seinen natürlichen Feinden klar kommt.
> Der/die __ Hechte werden aber nicht alle Goldis erwischen und die fressen dann doch den Amphibiennachwuchs oder die Eier der Goldis gelangen durch __ Wasservögel in andere Gewässer.
> So 100% glücklich wäre ich mit dieser Lösung nicht...



Ich wäre auch nicht so glücklich damit, Goldies in einen Naturteich zu setzen. Aber in einem Naturteich mit Hechten sind Goldies eindeutig das kleinere Problem für Amphibien als die Hechte selbst


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch mänl. oder weibl.?*



Annett schrieb:


> oder die Eier der Goldis gelangen durch __ Wasservögel in andere Gewässer.



Hi Annett,

das kann man in Ralphs Fall eher vernachlässigen

denn die Gefahr das Goldfischeier aus einem Gartenteich durch badende Singvögel verbreitet werden ist  um die 1000x höher als das sie aus einem großen "Naturteich" mit Raubfischbestand  verschleppt werden. In Gartenteichen sind die Goldfischbestände meißt unnatürlich hoch und die Teichfläche im allgemeinen auch so klein und stark bewachsen das badende Vögel mit Algenpolstern oder mit der unnatürlich nah am Rand wachsender Unterwasservegetation fast zwangsläufig in Kontakt kommen und somit wesentlich einfacher und schneller Laich im Gefieder haben können

Was die schon im Teich vorkommende __ Hechte mit Molchen und Fröschen machen hat David ja schon erwähnt (die haben net nur die Quappen/Larven, sondern auch die adulten Exemplare zum fressen gern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Hallo.

Ist es aber nicht so, dass große __ Hechte nur auf große Beute gehen und nicht auf die frisch geschlüpften Quappen/Laich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Hi Annett,

nee, auch die holen sich das Futter was am leichtesten bzw. am energieeffizientesten zu erwischen ist. So ein paar dutzend bis hundert Kaulquappen mit einmal maulaufreißen läßt sich selbst ein 1m __ Hecht nicht unbedingt entgehen  Auch wenn Quappen ziemlich klein sind kommen sie nach dem Schlupf und in den ersten 3-4 Wochen meist erst mal in solchen Mengen vor, das sie in Massen mit nur geringem Energieaufwand "aufzulesen" sind.
Bei Fischen siehts ein bischen aus. Ein gesunder kleiner Fisch (__ Moderlieschen) erfordert von einem größeren Raubfisch genausoviel energetischen Aufwand wie ein gesunder größerer (z.B einem dicken Goldfisch). Daher lauern __ Hechte, so lange Auswahl vorhanden ist, erst mal den zu ihrere Größe passenden Beutefischen auf
Viele laichende __ Molche sind für den Hecht auch leichter zu erwischen als ein größerer agiler Fisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (25. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Seit gestern hat meine Teichfroschfamilie (braune __ Grünfrösche ) angefangen zu laichen.
Die Koi werden die Woche sicher an der Quelle verweilen und auf die Proteinhappen warten.

Trotzdem sind es diese Jahr wieder 2 mehr, die angenehm krurren.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Liebe mitlesenden und auch schreibenden,

alle "Goldfisch.probleme" haben sich gelößt, wenn auch mit traurigem Hintergrund.

Mein Onkel(angeheiratet) hat vor Jahren mal einen Teich angelegt, der eigentlich als Schwimmteich dienen sollte.
Nun ja, hat im ersten Jahr dann auch geklappt!
Aber dann, Total zugewuchert von __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest. Man muß sich halt ein bischen drum kümmern!
Das geht nun leider nicht mehr, da er schwer erkrankt ist an Demenz!
Der Teich ist jedoch noch da und wird jetzt von seiner Frau und seinem Schwiegersohn gepflegt.
Buntes Treiben und Bewgung im Wasser macht ihm noch viel Freude, auch wenn er es nach ein paar Stunden wahrscheinlich wieder vergessen hat
Jedenfalls werden meine Goldfische, Sarassa und __ Shubunkin in diesen Teich einziehen!
Ich kann damit einem "alten" Mann eine Freude machen und weiß das sie gut versorgt werden.

Ach ja: Die Maße vom Teich, ca. 40 x 20 m und an der tiefsten Stell 2m.

Besatz bis jetzt: ca. 5 __ Graskarpfen

Ich glaube mit dieser Lösung können alle zufrieden sein.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Die Lösung finde ich persönlich echt Klasse.

Aber nochmal zum Thema UNterscheidung zurück zu kommen.
Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach, auch bei Goldfischen.
Männliche Fische prägen im Frühjahr "Pickel" an den Kiemendeckeln aus ... fühlen sich ganz leicht wie Sandpapier an.
Weibliche Fische sind glitschig.
Man kann es auch sehen ... wer grieslig aussieht ist männlich, und wer durchgehen farbig ohne griesel ist, ist weiblich.

Ist meiner Meinung nach besser als allen auf den Hintern zu schauen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

So meine lieben,
die Fischlein haben ei neues Zuhause.
Guckt ihr hier.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Na da werden sie sich sicher wohl fühlen . . . sieht idyllisch aus das neue heim


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Ja ich glaube sie fühlen sich wohl.
der Golden Retriver auf dem zweiten Blid wurde gleich nach dem einsetzen begutachtet und seine Pfoten wurden als sehr interessant eingestuft. Er wagte es nicht sich zu bewegen
Kurze Zeit später waren alle Fische im __ Hornkraut verschwunden.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Die werden sich dort sicher wohl fühlen. 

Was das bedeutet weiß der neue Besitzer aber schon?
Ist ja erst mal genügend Platz und es gibt auch noch eine natürliche Regulation.


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Hallo Jörg,


> Was das bedeutet weiß der neue Besitzer aber schon?


Wenn damit die Vermehrungsfreudigkeit der Tierchen gemeint ist, dann ja.
Er hat auch früher schon mal Goldfische gehabt, die aber nicht überhand nahmen.
Wir gehen davon aus das ein Räuber drin ist, der eine natürliche Geburtenregelung vornimmt.


> Ist ja erst mal genügend Platz und es gibt auch noch eine natürliche Regulation


War das damit gemeint


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*



> *Wir gehen davon aus* das ein Räuber drin ist, der eine natürliche Geburtenregelung vornimmt.



*weiß* er denn nicht, was in seinem teich schwimmt?


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*



> weiß er denn nicht, was in seinem teich schwimmt?


Er hat es bestimmt mal gewußt.
Wie ich schon erwähnte, ist er sehr schwer an Demenz erkrankt.
Die Frau und der Schwiegersohn die sich um den Teich kümmern haben beim Besatz nicht so den Durchblick.
Aber da sich Goldfische nicht einfach so in Luft auflösen und auch nirgendwo tote Tiere gesehen wurden, tippe ich auf einen Räuber.
Allerdings schließe ich einen __ Hecht oder etwas in dieser Größe aus, da sich auch noch einige relativ große Orfen sehen lassen.


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*



> ist er sehr schwer an Demenz erkrankt



oh, das hab ich nicht gelesen, tut mir leid


----------



## bayernhoschi (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Wir versuchen das beste draus zu machen.
Es war schon ein tolles Gefühl zu sehen wie sehr er sich über die Fische gefreut hat


----------



## Vechtaraner (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Goldfisch männl. oder weibl.?*

Hallo,
auch wenn sich inzwischen die ursprüngliche Frage erledigt scheint,
Hier einmal ein Link zu einem Bekannten von mir der sich sehr ausführlich mit  Goldfischen befasst und sein Wissen auf eine Website zusammengefasst hat.
Dort werden eigentlich alle Fragen zu Goldfischen beantwortet.
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/index.htm
Gruß aus Vechta


----------

